# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  آیا نسخه ای از فاکس پرو (تحت ویندوز) هست که بشه باهاش برنامه نویسی تحت وب انجام داد

## msofali

سلام دوستان - من با فاکس پرو تحت داس برنامه نویسی حرفه ای انجام میدم و برای جستجو ها هم از اسکیو ال استفاده میکنم ولی برای گذر از داس به تحت ویندوز و درنهایت به برنامه نویسی وب خیلی تلاش کردم ولی نتیجه دلخواهی نگرفته ام - ولی اگه با نسخه ای از فاکس پرو اگه بشه تحت وب برنامه نویسی کرد خیلی میتونم پیشرفت داشته باشم - ولی نمیدونم آیا چنین چیزی امکان داره یا باید سراغ ASP برم - ممنون

----------


## mehran_337

عنوان afp در همین بخش سرچ کن به حوابت می رسی

----------


## msofali

سلام - ممنون از اینکه وقت گذاشتید و پیغام دادید - ولی متاسفانه چیزی پیدا نکردم - اگه امکان داره لینکشو برام بفرستید - ممنون

----------


## kia1349

http://www.active-foxpro-pages.com/

----------


## rezamim

من هم اضافه کنم که البته برای اینکار به چند چیز دیگه هم نیاز دارید:
1 - کمی دانستن ASP
2 - یک سرور که بتونید برنامه رو ( یا DLL ) ایجاد شده رو روی اون نصب کنید ( یا به عبارت بهتر اجازه نصب اون رو به شما بده ) - اینو درمورد AFP نمیدونم ولی در مورد یکی دیگه از این ابزارها بنام AVFP مطمئنم

بنظر من شاید بهتر باشه برنامه هاتون فعلا فقط بانکهاش روی WEB باشه

----------


## علی اکبر

> :
> بنظر من شاید بهتر باشه برنامه هاتون فعلا فقط بانکهاش روی WEB باشه


یعنی درهرکامپیوترکه بخواهد ازبانک استفاده کند یک نرم افزارتحت وب دانلود وسپس روری رایانه شخصی صفحه را اجرا کند؟؟؟؟
--------------------
راستی کسی ازدوستان درباره این نرم افزاری که دراینترنت تبلیغ می کند چیزی می داند
.NET for Visual FoxPro Developers
این هم یکی ازلینکهایش
http://foxcentral.net/microsoft/NETforVFPDevelopers.htm

----------


## binyaz2003

این یک کتاب هست.برای کارتون هم میتونید با ftp فایلهاتون رو آپلود و دانلود کنید . مطمئن و ایمن

----------


## rezamim

> یعنی درهرکامپیوترکه بخواهد ازبانک استفاده کند یک نرم افزارتحت وب دانلود وسپس روری رایانه شخصی صفحه را اجرا کند؟؟؟؟
> --------------------


یعنی شما یه نرم افزار تحت ویندوز بنویسی که با بانکهاش ( که روی اینترنت هست ) ارتباط برقرار کنه

----------


## علی اکبر

من فقط می خواستم منظور دقیق شما را بفهمم حال این نرم افزار تحت وب باشه یا تحت ویندوز

----------


## rezamim

نرم افزار در هر صورت تحت سیستم عامل ویندوز اجرا میشود. یا روی ویندوز کاربر یا روی ویندوز سرور. ولی بدلیل مشکلاتی که در اجرای نرم افزار بر روی ویندوز سرور خواهید داشت ( تحت وب ) ، پیشنهاد بنده این بود که برنامه اصلی را بر روی ویندوز کاربران اجرا کنید ( و نه بر روی ویندوز سرور تحت وب ) و تنها بانکها را روی سرور تحت وب قرار دهید. فکر کنم بیمه رازی دقیقا چنین کاری را انجام داده است. چون دیده ام که برنامه روی کامپیوترهای شرکت است ولی بانکها روی یک سرور مرکزی
امیدوارم متوجه موضوع شده باشید

----------

